# BMQ in Borden Ontario



## MysticLies (29 May 2005)

I surfed this part of the forum and can't seem to find a thread about BMQ in Borden, I saw ones for other BMQ locations but none specifically  for Borden. So I was just wondering if any one knows how the Barracks condition for Borden are, do groups get assigned roams, or is a large amount of people put in this huge room? *sorry if this has been brought up before*


----------



## avn007 (4 Jun 2005)

You  share a room with 3 other recruits. Your platton will be confined to a floor.


----------



## MysticLies (4 Jun 2005)

ok thank you.


----------



## SoF (4 Jun 2005)

I'm almost finished the recruiting proccess and if all goes well I'll be going to Borden this Summer, Yay! lol. I'v heard some not so good things about borden, including a HIV scare. If anyone can share their experience at Borden please do so. Thank you.


----------



## DogOfWar (4 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> I'm almost finished the recruiting proccess and if all goes well I'll be going to Borden this Summer, Yay! lol. I'v heard some not so good things about borden, including a HIV scare. If anyone can share their experience at Borden please do so. Thank you.



It was good. Very hot. Spring and summer you run everywhere. Winter and fall more bussing.


----------



## MysticLies (4 Jun 2005)

I heard the temperature really depends on where you come from. i live in South Ontario, so the weather in Borden is practically the same as were I live. But I here the ones that suffer the most are the ones that come from B.C and places up north. All I can say is that it gets pretty hot around here. ;D


never heard of the HIV scare thing....was it serious?


----------



## Blunt Object (4 Jun 2005)

MysticLies link-

"never heard of the HIV scare thing....was it serious?"

 Yes, a lady was arrested and charged for knowingly passing the HIV disease to some soldiers on the base with out telling them she was infected.


----------



## SoF (4 Jun 2005)

Well I know to keep my pants zipped when I go there; not that I was expecting to get any anyways lol.


----------



## SoF (5 Jun 2005)

Does anyone know what the washrooms are like in Borden?


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the washrooms are like in Borden?



Kincanucks is gonna get a kick out of this one  ;D


----------



## DogOfWar (5 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the washrooms are like in Borden?



5 shower stalls, 8 bathroom stalls, sink room and a smaller bathroom with 2 showers and a toilet. What kindve question is this?


----------



## doucelotus (5 Jun 2005)

hmmm?  I thought BMQ where given in either Meaford or St-Jean.  I had heard a rumor of SQ in Borden, but BMQ also?

I'm in the process of joining and I reside on Base already (Borden).  That would be... ohh... so great.

Please tell me more!


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2005)

doucelotus said:
			
		

> hmmm?   I thought BMQ where given in either Meaford or St-Jean.   I had heard a rumor of SQ in Borden, but BMQ also?
> 
> I'm in the process of joining and I reside on Base already (Borden).   That would be... ohh... so great.
> 
> Please tell me more!



Holly crap.......same freakin questions all the time hey  :

Reg force BMQ is in St-Jean

Res force BMQ are in a variety of places......

Clear as mud ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the washrooms are like in Borden?



Ummm does it matter? You will end up by getting very familiar with them when you clean them everyday.


----------



## PteCamp (5 Jun 2005)

The BMQ that is ran in Borden is for the Naval Reserve and some Air Reserve. 
It's a great course, I went through it 2 years ago...It's a good time..

-KaT


----------



## SoF (5 Jun 2005)

I was told that BMQ in Borden starts on June 25th. Is that the same day you travel there because I have a school exam on the 24th in the morning so I'd like to get the specific date incase I have to ask my teacher to write the exam early.  Also I live about 5 hours south of Borden; do you think they'll send me there in a train or plane?


----------



## MysticLies (5 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> I was told that BMQ in Borden starts on June 25th. Is that the same day you travel there because I have a school exam on the 24th in the morning so I'd like to get the specific date in case I have to ask my teacher to write the exam early.  Also I live about 5 hours south of Borden; do you think they'll send me there in a train or plane?



I know for a fact that it starts on June 27. we might get there on the 27th or we might be leaving on the 27th. transportation really depends on your unit size and local location. I live about 5-7 hours away from Borden, and only have 18 members going to BMQ, so we are all heading there in a bus. I heard train is worse then the bus. now if you live very far from Borden, and have a lot of people from your unit going, then you  most likely would be taken a plane. But anyway they well tell you everything you need to know ahead of time, So no real need for panic.




side note about the HIV scare: wow, that must have been one crazy lady, I hope none like here show up. now I am kind of glad I have to fill    all clearance checks.


----------



## doucelotus (6 Jun 2005)

HIV scare:  

_side note about the HIV scare: wow, that must have been one crazy lady, I hope none like here show up. now I am kind of glad I have to fill    all clearance checks.[/color_]

Maybe that lady had some psychological problem, (most probably), but how about all those guys who accepted to have UNPROTECTED sex with a stranger?  Just because she happened to offer it they accepted?  Easy to blame only the girl... look at both sides of the coin.  

ps: by the way, I,m not at all defending her acts, but it takes 2 parties (at least , to have a sexual intercourse)


----------



## SoF (6 Jun 2005)

For those who've been to Borden for BMQ what kind of things are there to do  in your spare time; if you get any lol, like is there a weight room.


----------



## MysticLies (6 Jun 2005)

your right it does take 2, the men who actually slept with her were at fault also. that's why I said that must have been one crazy lady, instead of that must have been one crazy ladies, praying on innocents victims. (which in a way she was, but you get were I am going)

I don't know how much spare time we actually get in BMQ, but my recruiter said that after the fourth week, were are allowed to spend the weekend outside of the base....Tornonto is only like an hour and so away, so thats where people mostly choose to go. But for those who don't have cars, well most likely go the nearest town to Borden, which I think is called Aganus, its a very small town(or city) with nothing really big to do. Oh and you have to be 18+ to go overnight, and if you are under 18 you need to go with Kin(any Family member)

As for on the base, you well be told all that when you arrive, I am pretty sure you would be to busy at first adjusting to worry about spare time activities.


----------



## DogOfWar (6 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> For those who've been to Borden for BMQ what kind of things are there to do   in your spare time; if you get any lol, like is there a weight room.



You can run laps around the parade square. We didnt get leave until weekend 5 and during the week we had class from 6Am to 9pm then you had to get ready for the next day, NO FREE TIME


----------



## SoF (6 Jun 2005)

I know there are alot of threads about food but in Borden can you eat in your spare time or is it only 3 meals per day type of thing, and I'm assuming the food is free.


----------



## DogOfWar (6 Jun 2005)

there is a canteen open at night while you are doing you cleaning stations. Outside of that its 3 squares. The canteen isnt free. But its cheap.The mess hall is free and you can take as much as you need. However you are not to take food from the mess into your racks. I was hungry all the way through BMQ. I used to eating every 2 hours LOL. You'll get through it.


----------



## MysticLies (6 Jun 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> there is a canteen open at night while you are doing you cleaning stations. Outside of that its 3 squares. The canteen isnt free. But its cheap.The mess hall is free and you can take as much as you need. However you are not to take food from the mess into your racks. I was hungry all the way through BMQ. I used to eating every 2 hours LOL. You'll get through it.



Do you think its possible to live a vegetarian life on BMQ? you know for those who don't eat meat.


----------



## SoF (6 Jun 2005)

If you're doing BMQ you should pile on some beef on your plate. You're going to be weak if stick to a vegi diet. We can't have a bunch of fish eaters defending our country lol.


----------



## DogOfWar (6 Jun 2005)

MysticLies said:
			
		

> Do you think its possible to live a vegetarian life on BMQ? you know for those who don't eat meat.



Yes. It is. You just have to fill out a form before you go to the range and the field so they bring vegi rats


----------



## SoF (6 Jun 2005)

I read some threads about military kits; are those only for army or do people in the navy also get military kits.


----------



## GOMERPYLE (6 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> I'm almost finished the recruiting proccess and if all goes well I'll be going to Borden this Summer, Yay! lol. I'v heard some not so good things about borden, including a HIV scare. If anyone can share their experience at Borden please do so. Thank you.



I've been to borden its alright but I notice they moved Mickeys off the base too bad. I like there burgers.

cpl gomerpyle


----------



## DogOfWar (7 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> I read some threads about military kits; are those only for army or do people in the navy also get military kits.



Im sorry SoF Im not following- which "kits" do you mean? You wear army kit for the first 7 weeks....then you get to wear navy combats....We had the Olive Drabs and webbing as well as the Army rucks. Week 7 you turn that in and don the Navy combats and parade boots.


----------



## SoF (7 Jun 2005)

Ok thats just what I wanted to know. Oh and I also heard the Navy uses Mp5's, do we get to fire those at BMQ???


----------



## belka (7 Jun 2005)

You guys are gona love Borden, nice and hot in the afternoon, with a crap-load of mosquitoes in the evening. ;D

BTW, I spend my weekends on the Circled Pines Golf Course, so I'll make sure to wave when you guys march past in your full ruck-sack gear.


----------



## MysticLies (7 Jun 2005)

jutes said:
			
		

> with a crap-load of mosquitoes in the evening. ;D



lol I hate mosquitoes we have them here too, and man can they get annoying. I just hope they let us use mosquito repellents ;D


----------



## Icer (6 Aug 2005)

For the record, Borden will be running a reg force BMQ through its Naval Reserve Training section on base.  Every summer Nav Res trains umpteen number of naval reserve recruits from across Canada and are fully cabable of good quality training.  Nav Res became the priority posting placement for the posting season to fill positions in the Borden area.  St. Jean is the normal place for training regular force recruits and Esquimalt, Halifax and now Borden are the overflow bases.  You will still do the same things as the other pers at the other bases.  You will use C-7.


----------



## MysticLies (23 Aug 2005)

I just came back from BMQ, and wow what an experince I must say. I was just wondering did anyone here do their BMQ in borden this summer, and yes what Platoon were you from.


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

I'm doing BMQ in Borden, and I got selected Reg Force, Arty Air Defence. Guess I'm in the overflow then.


----------



## Ninja9186 (25 Aug 2005)

Im going to BMQ in Borden Oct 3rd for Reg force Infantry. I'm so pumped for it.


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

awesome, same time as me. I'm pumped as well. We may just be in the same platoon.


----------



## Fry (30 Aug 2005)

I understand that we will be staying at Borden in the NRTD. Just wondering if their platoon sizes were any smaller/bigger than st. jean. Wondering how many will be on my floor at Borden, that's all.


----------



## MysticLies (30 Aug 2005)

well that depends....we had platoons that had numbers ranging from 40-60. my platoon was the smallest platoon, seeing as how we started out with 42 and ended with 27. but we were an all male platoon so it were we an exception.


----------



## Fry (30 Aug 2005)

When people leave the platoon, do they fill the empty spots to try to make a room filled with 3 recruits? or are there just holes everywhere?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> When people leave the platoon, do they fill the empty spots to try to make a room filled with 3 recruits? or are there just holes everywhere?



When people are gone....that's it.  Empty bunks.

Would you think it right that someone join your course after you have done several weeks of the course already?


When it gets down to one or two per room, then perhaps they will move you all into one room.  Wait and see.


----------



## Fry (30 Aug 2005)

oh no, I'm not talking about moving people into the course, I'm talking about would they keep rooms full instead of one recruit and 2 empty beds... figured they might because of the teamwork aspect and whatnot.


----------



## MysticLies (30 Aug 2005)

it really all depends fry. Usually what they do is they wait until a certain amount of people leave, and then they will break up 1 or 2 rooms, and spread those people to fill the wholes in the other rooms. usually that happens near the end or when you loose a lot of people in a short period of time. However in my room we had an empty for almost the entire course. Basically it all depends on what the instructors do.


----------



## SierraAir (30 Aug 2005)

I can't wait to have an actual full platoon...


When I did reserve basic We had 12 people, spilt into 2 sections.


----------

